

Javascript in University - janmonschke
http://janmonschke.com/blog/2013/01/06/Javascript-in-university.html

======
nik-graf
Thanks for sharing your experiences and insights!

Universities do a great job teaching abstract concepts and doing research. Web
became a great and wide spread platform. Sadly they often dictate students not
to work with web-technologies. It's possible to teach the concepts and at the
same time use state of the art technologies.

I believe there is plenty of room for improvments in universities. I would
love to see distributed revision control systems as a standard for student
projects.

It's great to see people like you challanging the status quo and try improve
the environment.

------
rinrae
I think the prof who taught a class called 'Web Engineering' at my university
didn't even know that you could do anything with js besides validating forms …
:( .

I have to admit I stopped complaining about it pretty soon, I got sort of used
to not learning anything useful regarding to web development in university.
_shrugs_

------
blabla568
Nice article. I made similar experiences with the state of computergraphics-
courses in university... but than again: If the university succeeds in
offering opportunities to work on (graded) projects and brings students with
common interests together, it has done its job.

------
cuchi_costa
I hope you succeed in changing how the system deals with web related education
– it's impressive how little importance they give to one of the fastest
growing mechanisms / markets/ you name it! Seems counterproductive..

------
s04p
nice!

